# Info/cycling in the Dordogne area



## 105644 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi everyone 
I am taking the camper over to France on August 3rd and have a week to get down to Perpignan. I am hoping to visit the Dordogne area and use my bike and kayak as much as possible. 
The idea is to make a note of any villages/places of interest on the way down, then re visit with the wife on the way back up from Perpignan. 

I will be staying on Aires/wild camping on the way down but would like to know of any 'must see' villages that you adventurous lot have already been to and any good cycling areas that you can suggest.
Thanks in advance.

Kev


----------



## 105644 (Jul 5, 2007)

Helloooo, anyone been to any villages in the Dordogne? Really, just looking for an idea where to start, then will just have a wander.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I can't help with the cycling bit, but by definition any route alongside a slow wide river is likely to be reasonably flat!

We have just come back from three weeks beside the Dordogne.

From the stunning town of St Emillion (wine heaven) (near Libourne to the east of Bordeaux) we went to Lalinde then mosied on eastwards along the river.

Pretty villages and impressive chateaux at every turn.

Did the odd diversion away from the river - to Domme, Sarlat, Rocamadour then Martel (for its amazing restored railway) as we headed north via Brive.

We stayed on a mix of Aires de Camping-cars, municipals, commercials and France Passion sites.

The only site that was more than €10 per night was in Sarlat - it was so hot we needed shade and swimming pools at whatever cost!
This was beaututiful with indoor & outdoor pools. Approx €22.

Camping Les Périères 
Rue Jean Gabin
24200 Sarlat La Canéda

The others I can remember were:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4493

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=593

Hope this helps!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

You could try the Municipal campsite at St Julien de Lampon, right on the riverbank & being Municipal not expensive, from there you can take the dedicated cycle track [about 12 miles] to Sarlat [the cycleway is the old railway so its nice and level with only a couple of very gradual slopes [with the opportunity of stopping off at the little villages on the way for coffee !


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Our favourite place is La Roque Gajeac, not far from Sarlat. There is a good Aire there right next to the river which costs €5 per night. It got very busy at Easter though. The designated motorhome area got completely full and so people were using the car park without any problem. The road here is completely flat and follows the river for miles so is good for cycling.


----------



## 105644 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you all, for the info, all the sites look great and like the sound of a 12 mile ride into Sarlat, keep the info coming folks 

Much Appreciated.


----------



## 105644 (Jul 5, 2007)

Just wanted to again say thanks for all the info, have started looking at the places we intend to visit in the Dordogne and have a general idea of where we are going. Any other suggestions may get added later.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Well, I can't help with the cycling bit, but by definition any route alongside a slow wide river is likely to be reasonably flat!


Hi Pippin

A shared misconception I'm afraid! 8O 8O We thought the same before going on a cycling holiday to that region, but many of the roads manage to go up and down quite considerably without straying far from the rivers.    Still very enjoyable though, especially the downhill bits. :lol:

The best suggestion for cycling itineraries I can suggest is to browse the Headwater website and pinch their ideas. (Aarrrggghhh - what am I saying!   )

>> Here << is one that we did _(before the price went up so drastically last year!!!)_ and very enjoyable it was too.

I suggest the OP has a browse at their brochure pages which will download as a .pdf like the link above. It will not give any detailed route notes _(they are not that generous!) _but their basic itineraries are excellent and take in all the "must sees" in the area.

Hope this helps

Dave

P.S. Should have said, The Lot and Aveyron is right next door to the Dordogne, with a lot less tourists clogging up the works.

P.P.S. The locals pronounce it "_Lot_" as in "_spot_" . . . not "_Loh_" as you might think from standard French pronunciation.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Zeb, that is a loh of info!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Thanks Zeb, that is a loh of info!


Noh a problem Pippin. :roll:

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 105644 (Jul 5, 2007)

Cheers Zebadee/Dave, for the info. Might take a look at the region next door id Dordogne too touristy but now got a list of must see places all within about 10 km between them so hopefully that will do fine.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Cycle route*

Hi
Not far from Dordogne, In Limousin is a 15 km disused railway track which goes between Chalus and Oradour sur Vaynes (sp?) only 100m away from the excellent Parc Verger Site. My favourite place in the Dordogne is Najac
Barry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't miss Cahors on your way - an undiscovered gem IMHO. There is a small aire on the river bank but it was full even in September and the campsite:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4188

is very good. You can cycle in to town or the 600m to the free navette stop. There were kayaks on the river and I think there was a club at the sports centre- where the navette starts.

Rocamadour is also a must-see but not the most cycle friendly of places ! There are several informal aires around but they all looked hot, exposed and we could not see facilities so we stayed at Relais du Campeur in L'Hospitalet and walked down (and up) to the village below. I think there is a review of the site somewhere in the database.

G

Edit: See:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches


----------

